# Bolbitis Pictures Needed



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm looking for 1 or 2 REALLY GOOD, high quality pictures of _Bolbitis heudelotii _for potential use in a magazine article. They have to be at least 300 dpi (around 1500 x 1800 pixels) and should really showcase the plant, no algae, no distracting wires/hardware/glares in the pics...you get the idea.

I can't offer any money, no prizes, and you have to basically relinquish any "first rights" of publication, and give me written consent to use it (via PM or email). But, you WILL get your name placed under the picture and get world-wide recognition that it's YOUR photo in an international publication (if I select it).

Any takers? Please PM me if interested, or post your pics in this thread and I will contact you.

Thanks,

-Dave


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

BUMP! Last chance for international recognition of your photos. The article is due soon and I'm about to have to ask the magazine to supply the photo.

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Come on people!! You must have a great photo out there??!!


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Alright, I'm crazy to try this because I'm really bad at taking pictures and my plants aren't very big, but...
Here's my best shot. Unfortunately, my black background is peeling next to it and you can see an anubias in the background still has a rubber band holding it on... It's not perfect, but it is a picture.

If you use it, please credit it to Jonathan Challinger of Chico, CA. Feel free to omit my location if you prefer.

Davemonkey, consider this my written consent to allow you to use the following picture for whatever purpose you wish.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Also my delhezi bichir is watching you from the shadows.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks! (and nice fish peeking out there)

I'll forward to THF and see if they will accept it.

-Dave


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Too late already? Shots of my less than 1 WPG tank have plenty of bolbitis if you want to crop the images. This tank is still running but haven't taken any photo's for ages ....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

FarCanal- those are great pxs. Just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That's less than 1WPG?! Do you have a thread/journal about this set-up? I'm VERY interested.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

davemonkey said:


> That's less than 1WPG?! Do you have a thread/journal about this set-up? I'm VERY interested.


Yeah it came in at around 0.7 wpg. It's a standard 4' tank with a single T8 bulb over it. I've got a thread about it on an Australian Forum here; http://aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=7418 You don't need to be a member to view it.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> That's less than 1WPG?! Do you have a thread/journal about this set-up? I'm VERY interested.


IMO, most people who think you need 2+ watts per gallon to have a planted tank have been sadly mislead by light salesmen.
I keep a 75 gallon tank with 64 watts of t8 over it and while I'm obviously in no position to start growing glosso, I can pick from a pretty big variety of low light plants.


----------

